# Thoughts on Lowepro Inverse 100 AW



## FunPhotons (Mar 26, 2012)

I've tried backpacks, big and small, and they don't work for me. I like the Lowepro holster mini packs such as the Toploader 65, which is my go-to bag. The Toploader is just a tad too small, I'd really like to have room for a flash and an extra lens (which I could get with a side attached slip lock case), but I'm looking at the Inverse as maybe a good candidate. 

Any thoughts on this bag?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 27, 2012)

My first camera bag was an Inverse 200 AW, it was a decent bag but bounced a bit when loaded. Unless your lenses are small (18-55, 50/1.8) I think the Inverse 100 might be too small (Lowepro overstates the capacity of their bags). 

For carrying an extra lens (or two) and a flash, I now use the Lowepro S&F system - a Deluxe Technical Belt with Lens Cases and/or a Quick Flex Pouch. The Toploader Pro 65 AW also slips onto the belt. I find that affords a huge amount of flexibility.


----------



## FunPhotons (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks NA, just what I was looking for. I thought the 100 might work well, but I want something snug. 

I've looked at the belt system, but it felt, you know, a little geeky. Which is a joke since I'm an uber-geek. I'll give it another look.


----------

